# New member



## Fraserr1 (May 26, 2021)

Just bought a 2004 3.2 DSG in black with 109000 miles


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Fraser, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Xxx999 (Jun 13, 2021)

Sorry off topic didn't know where to ask ?
But how long is it before you get full access to 
The cars for sale section?
Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Xxx999 said:


> Sorry off topic didn't know where to ask ?
> But how long is it before you get full access to
> The cars for sale section?
> Thanks


Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
There is no post or time limit, click link for Market Place & PM access info.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Welcome! Looking forward to your build progress


----------



## TyraNoah (Jul 5, 2021)

Hello, 
New to this forum, looking forward to great insight from great and passionate people.


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

TyraNoah said:


> Hello,
> New to this forum, looking forward to great insight from great and passionate people.


Welcome. Share/tell something about your ride?


----------

